# Anyone up for a Blériot anniversary ride to Dover - 25th July?



## Flying Dodo (2 Jun 2009)

Seeing as 2009 marks the centenary of Blériot's little hop across the Channel, those enterprising people in Dover are putting on a bash on 25th/26th July to celebrate. On the Saturday, there should be:-

_A procession of different aircraft types flying from Calais to Dover including:
The arrival from Calais of Blériot XI model aeroplanes 
A procession of microlights from Calais operating under the auspices of the Aero Club de France and the Royal Aero Club
An Air Race from Abbeville 
A historic recreation of Blériot's flight across the English Channel with 3 Blériot aircraft
Participation by the Royal Air Force featuring a Typhoon, the Lancaster (PA474) from the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight and the Red Arrows_

As Dover is only 75 miles from London, I'm just floating this idea up in the air to see if anyone would be interested in cycling down there, going at a fairly brisk pace, perhaps setting off from Cutty Sark Gardens no later than 8 am, or possibly somewhere a bit further out from London, aiming to get to Dover for 2 pm, enjoy the aerial festivities, have a wander around the sea front and then get the train back in the evening.

There may be some hills on the way. Goggles are optional.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Tynan (2 Jun 2009)

yes in theory barring the family social calendar interfering


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Jun 2009)

The White Cliffs of Dover, sounds good to me! Sure am free then!


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

Is this a duplicate of the one mentioned on YACF or have two differently-named people come up with the same idea?


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Jun 2009)

It's the same ride AH! It's just my split personality in having different user names for different forums.

I suppose I should see about changing my name here.........


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jun 2009)

If you want to change your name, FD, PM Admin and he can work his wonders for you


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jun 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> If you want to change your name, FD, PM Admin and he can work his wonders for you


ahem! For some of us he will always be Flying Dodo!


----------



## topcat1 (4 Jun 2009)

If i'm not working that w/e i'll be up for this, i'll confirm the 1st week of july.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2009)

Yep could be up for this too Ad.
You on your new Tit, me on my new Car.


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

I am only 10 miles from Dover! I guess I could get the train up and meet you at an 11sies stop somewhere (if you take one) then ride home afterwards.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jun 2009)

I've started looking at a route. I'll try and avoid the 29% incline that seems to be in the way.


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

Let me know if there is a suitable place I could catch you guys along the way?


----------



## Tynan (4 Jun 2009)

29%?

no such animal surely? cars don't go up that do they?


----------



## Wigsie (11 Jun 2009)

FD hows the route coming along?


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> FD hows the route coming along?



Approximate route is
here.

78 miles, and once you're out of Sidcup, there are virtually no A roads involved, so it's nice & scenic.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jun 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Mista Preston (11 Jun 2009)

i live on route (very close to Sidcup). What sort of pace you looking at keeping FD?


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2009)

'a fairly brisk pace'


----------



## Wigsie (11 Jun 2009)

Mista Preston said:


> i live on route (very close to Sidcup). What sort of pace you looking at keeping FD?



Kind of my thoughts too!



Tynan said:


> 'a fairly brisk pace'



Amazing answer.... is brisk more or less that 17mph Average?

The route goes right past my friends Sex Shop Erotic Boutique in Aylesford just outside Maidstone, if your stopping there I could catch up then. 

Not that I would already be in there!


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Kind of my thoughts too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faster than a FNRttC, but probably 15-16 mph average overall.

We'll listen out for the heavy breathing near Maidstone.


----------



## Wigsie (11 Jun 2009)

At least I will already be warmed up!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2009)

I am looking at meeting FD in Maidstone Rd as his route goes along there. Perhaps you would like to join me there.



Mista Preston said:


> i live on route (very close to Sidcup). What sort of pace you looking at keeping FD?


----------



## Wigsie (12 Jun 2009)

Getting up to Swanley (presuming thats the Maidstone Road you mean?) etc is a bit of a pain early doors, I may get the train up to Bearsted and meet you as you come onto the A20 past Maidstone.


----------



## Mista Preston (12 Jun 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Faster than a FNRttC, but probably 15-16 mph average overall.
> 
> We'll listen out for the heavy breathing near Maidstone.



Possibly a little too quick for me 

My average is around 13/14 mph across my 2 hour sunday morning ride on the up's and down's of kent


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2009)

Het Mista Preston, if you are looking for company on one of your sunday rides I woule be more then happy to join you.. at a 13/14mph avg too..


----------



## Mista Preston (13 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Het Mista Preston, if you are looking for company on one of your sunday rides I woule be more then happy to join you.. at a 13/14mph avg too..



Absolutely, how about tomorrow?  I have to sort my son out in the morning so probably be setting out about 9ish. 20-30miles around biggen hill, down, cudham and so on... send me a message and we can sort it out !


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jun 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Approximate route is
> here.
> 
> 78 miles, and once you're out of Sidcup, there are virtually no A roads involved, so it's nice & scenic.



Having gone over that route on Saturday, it needs some major alterations!

Sadly, the climb up Hollingborne Hill, east of J8 of the M20 was a long, long hard slog which it wouldn't be fair to impose on others, although once you're up on the Downs, there were some truly spectacular views with fields turning red with poppies.

With User10571's help, I may end up incorporating the first part of the Whitstable's FNRttC, so I'll have another tweak in the next few weeks.


----------



## Wigsie (24 Jun 2009)

Any joy on the revised route FD?


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Jun 2009)

The amended route I'm currently looking at is here.

Basically, it consists of most of the first part of dellzeqq's Whitstable route for FNRttC, (so it's not particularly lumpy!) before heading south east from Faversham. Exactly 80 miles.

I've still got to sort out a lunch stop, but I don't think there'll be much of a problem.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jun 2009)

OMG, just working out it would be well over a 210 mile round trip for me! 

Hell, if any of the mouseketers are in, am in!


----------



## Andrij (24 Jun 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> The amended route I'm currently looking at is here.
> 
> Basically, it consists of most of the first part of dellzeqq's Whitstable route for FNRttC, (so it's not particularly lumpy!) before heading south east from Faversham. Exactly 80 miles.
> 
> I've still got to sort out a lunch stop, but I don't think there'll be much of a problem.



I've forgotten the names of most of the places we passed through during the reccie. Does this new route still include that lovely village where we stopped for a breather and a bottle top-up? Would love to make amends and actually buy a proper drink at that pub.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Jun 2009)

Sadly, it skirts past Chilham. It would only add a mile onto the total mileage to go there, but we'd have to drop down onto the A28, and then go up the hill into the village centre, and then go back down that way again. Plus it would mean we'd have to suffer that railway crossing again.

However, the good news is that User10571 has found a lunch spot, and also pointed out a highly recommended pub which is only 2 miles north of there anyway. So you shouldn't get too thirsty.


----------



## Andrij (24 Jun 2009)

Chilham - noted. Worth a separate visit, I think. Perhaps as a stop on a day out walking...


----------



## 45cotterless (24 Jun 2009)

When you reach Whitfield, go on the roadside track towards Tesco, cross the road at the lights then 100yds back to Whitfield Hill. I did 51mph down this hill on a trike.Left at the bottom ( if you can stop) will lead you into Dover to see the amusements. It's a wackka of a hill!
If you want the cliff tops then along the seafront to the Eastern docks, up on your left and a ride /push path will bring you out at the cliff tops. Turn left down the hill and you can see the Bleriot landing place.
Hope to be there, see y'all.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that. I'd noticed the gradients in Dover look "interesting", so we'll have to make sure we don't go over the edge!


----------



## TimO (29 Jun 2009)

I think I'll have to do this ride, and actually get into Dover this time, although the ride yesterday which finished six miles short of Dover proper did make my legs a little heavy coming in this morning!


----------



## Wigsie (29 Jun 2009)

TimO said:


> I think I'll have to do this ride, and *actually get into Dover this time*, although the ride yesterday which finished *six miles short of Dover* proper did make my legs a little heavy coming in this morning!



Just be glad you stopped 6 miles short of Dover, thats a reasonably safe distance surrounding it, any closer and you'll be in trouble.


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jul 2009)

I've just confirmed i've got the weekend off so i'm in, are we still meeting at 8am cutty sark?


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2009)

So whats the turnout looking like FD? just trying to figure out the best place for a RV with the group.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jul 2009)

I think there'll be about 10, but I'll sort out a rollcall in a bit. Still looking at 8 am start from Cutty Sark Gardens, and I reckon we'll get to Dover just after 4.30 pm.

From the Dover 2009 web site:-

3:00pm to 6:00pm Series of vintage aeroplanes processing over Dover together with flying displays at Duke of York’s Royal Military School and at Dover Seafront
6:00pm to 6:30pm Arrival of Bleriot XI aeroplane flown by Mikael Carlson supported by 3 Bleriot XI aeroplanes from France, Luxembourg and NL
6:45pm Flypast over Dover by the RAF Red Arrows and La Patrouille de France.

The Lancaster from the Battle of Britain Memorial flight will also be doing a flypast.

The planes will be landing at the Duke of York's Military school playing fields, but they're charging £10 admission to that, so before hand I'll scout around for somewhere nearby for us to loiter.


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Jul 2009)

The route is as per this amended version. It includes highlights such as the QEII bridge in daylight, quite a few tanks and special tracked vehicles, deserted marshes, lots of horses, quaint churches, an abandoned submarine, rolling Downs, fields of poppies, a ford near a Bridge and of course the White Cliffs. 82 miles down to (almost) sea level and around 3,200 ft of climbing, but on the plus side there's the same amount of descending. Nothing more than about 10% slope or so...... 

Time for a rollcall.

Me
User10571
PippaG
TimO?
Kats
Davywalnuts
Ianrauk?
Wigsie?
Origamist
Topcat1

Departing Cutty Sark Gardens at 8am, then (on the assumption most people will have had breakfast before they left home), get a second breakfast at Andy's Snacks in Rochester at around 10, then grab some sandwiches/drinks for early lunch if required from the Asda in Sittingborne, have some more food/drink at a nice pub in Selling around 1.30-2-ish if required, and arrive in Dover some time after 5.

Due to engineering works, the only trains out of Dover are the (slightly) slower ones to Victoria which take 1 hr 45 mins to 2 hours, as the other route to Charing Cross which takes 1 hr 30 mins is closed for engineering works on the section between Dover & Folkestone.

In view of this, it may be prudent to bring some lights if people stay until 7-ish.

Mind you, if there's more than 15-20kts of wind, I shouldn't think the Blériot planes will be flying, plus if it's going to rain all day, I won't be going either!

/Met man mode

The weather forecast is now improving rapidly for Saturday, with a ridge of high pressure building in the south, so there should be sunny spells and a temperature of around 22C.


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2009)

I still very much want to do this but family nonsense is making it suspect, sorry

Will do my best o get there, looks like a good 'un


----------



## Wigsie (14 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:
 

> I still very much want to do this but family nonsense is making it suspect, sorry
> 
> Will do my best o get there, looks like a good 'un



Am in the same boat currently! bloody families, always getting in the way of a decent bike ride!


----------



## handbag (14 Jul 2009)

I shall be there Mr. Dodo! I hope my knee pain from DD will be gone by then......


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jul 2009)

handbag said:


> I shall be there Mr. Dodo! I hope my knee pain from DD will be gone by then......



Excellent!

Have you got your new handbag finished, so we can fill it with cake?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2009)

Adam, 
50/50 at the moment mate, will let you know if I can by this weekend...


----------



## Wigsie (15 Jul 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Adam,
> 50/50 at the moment mate, will let you know if I can by this weekend...



Is their a conflict with a fat fighters meeting?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2009)




----------



## handbag (15 Jul 2009)

yep finished but it needs some test ride. anyway we will be stopping for tea and lunch right? 
BTW do you think the pace will be faster than recce?


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Jul 2009)

handbag said:


> yep finished but it needs some test ride. anyway we will be stopping for tea and lunch right?
> BTW do you think the pace will be faster than recce?



Yes, don't worry, we'll be stopping for food!

And no, we won't be going faster than the recce ride.


----------



## Wigsie (15 Jul 2009)

Enough secret organiser code! 

How fast was the recce ride?


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Jul 2009)

For the main recce ride a couple of weeks ago, we set off at 8 am, had an hour for a late breakfast, 10 mins at an Asda for drinks & snacks, and then 75 mins for late lunch, plus usual groupings at tops of hills, and so after 74 miles we got to Shepherds Well (which is where the trains were starting 6 miles out of Dover), at just after 4 pm. 

I think overall we averaged just under 14 mph on the road.


----------



## TimO (16 Jul 2009)

It wasn't the fastest of paces, but neither was it overly relaxed either. 80 miles is a good distance, especially when you possibly have to cycle to/from the station as well (typically another 20+ miles for me), and when we decided to stop at Sibertswold, there wasn't a lot of complaint!


----------



## Wigsie (16 Jul 2009)

Cool, I like to keep moving at a reasonable pace either way, too slow and I get sleepy (although too fast and I may keel over ) will hopefully be getting the train to meet you guys at some point and riding home from Dover (12-15 miles or so).


----------



## Andrij (18 Jul 2009)

Mark me as a definite.


----------



## TimO (20 Jul 2009)

I'm now possibly not quite so definite, although I still want to do the ride. I had a Pavement/Face interaction yesterday, and I'm creaking a bit, as well as the bike now needing a bit of TLC. I'll have to see how I'm feeling later in the week, 80 miles with anything painful would probably not be a good idea!


----------



## Will1985 (20 Jul 2009)

I'm down in Ashford next weekend, but without bike and stuck at a wedding


----------



## Wigsie (20 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I'm down in Ashford next weekend, but without bike and stuck at a wedding



Thats about as much use as a cock flavoured lollipop Will!

Prank phone the bride to be, tell her you have seen her prospective husband cottaging in a local public toilet.

Wedding off... weekend free! Come down to Ashford and we can ride across to meet them en route.

Easy peasy lemon squeezy  I


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2009)

schedule meeting with the boss tonight, suspect I'll be asked to consider dropping this or the fnrttc, this one might be off completely, using up almost an entire Saturday as it does but fingers crossed

will, really, tsk


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2009)

regretfully I'm a non starter, sorry

enjoy, and I look forward to the event like this


----------



## Andrij (21 Jul 2009)

Sorry, change of plans - I'm out.

Have fun.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jul 2009)

Ah well. Roll call updated.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2009)

sorry to pull out FD, it's a good ride from the looks of things, Sat day ride will be difficult for many though sadly


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2009)

Looking good for this FD


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jul 2009)

not me I'm afraid. I'll be propping up a bar in Dieppe, celebrating my 55th by watching the Tour...


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jul 2009)

No worries Simon. There aren't many places to beat being in France watching the Tour. Hopefully Brad can move up a place or two..........

Update:-

Me
User10571
PippaG
Kats
Ianrauk
Wigsie? joining up somewhere in Kent
Origamist
Topcat1

The weather now looks even better for Saturday with a tailwind and lots of sunshine in the morning, so don't forget your sun tan lotion.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jul 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Looking good for this FD




Excellent. I'd better clean my bike, so we can have a Concours d'Elegance.


----------



## TimO (22 Jul 2009)

I think I'm going to have to bow out, I'm still creaking in various places, so doing 80 miles is probably not going to be a good idea.

That aside, I'm also running out of bike fettling time as well, and I need to change the chain, block, one of the front levers (assuming it's delivered in time), and retrue the front wheel, so that the front brake becomes useful!

I'll have to try this ride again later in the year, but not this weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2009)

sorry to hear about your accident TimO, saw the pics and it looks nasty. Should have a nice scar on the chin eh?
Hope the bike is not to bashed either


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Jul 2009)

Am sorry FD, i've just been reminded I had put myself down for this, am going to have to pull out, sorry! 

I was thinking of doing this if any of the mouseketeers was, but with my major lack of fitness right now, which am slowly building back up, ill be a liability... sorry! 

But have fun!


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Jul 2009)

No worries. It'll be a sleek, small but perfectly formed peloton passing through Kent.


----------



## TimO (24 Jul 2009)

I couldn't make it now, even if I was feeling up to it. ChainReaction have just delivered two left hand brake/gear levers, rather than a matching pair. Anyone care to guess which lever I need to replace.


----------



## Wigsie (24 Jul 2009)

FD, I have just been reminded I have promised to do something important with the family Saturday morning so I may not be joining you as early as I had hoped! 

I have Ian's mobile number and will aim to get out on the road just after lunch even if its just to meet up just outside Dover.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Jul 2009)

TimO said:


> I couldn't make it now, even if I was feeling up to it. ChainReaction have just delivered two left hand brake/gear levers, rather than a matching pair. Anyone care to guess which lever I need to replace.



Never mind Tim. I've got my eyes on another route down that way, for another time.



Wigsie said:


> FD, I have just been reminded I have promised to do something important with the family Saturday morning so I may not be joining you as early as I had hoped!
> 
> I have Ian's mobile number and will aim to get out on the road just after lunch even if its just to meet up just outside Dover.



Just backtrack on the route posted on page 5 and you'll run into us!


----------



## Wigsie (24 Jul 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Just backtrack on the route posted on page 5 and you'll run into us!




Ahh a cunning plan! will probably come up stone street and then aim to start the back track. Hopefully I wont get to the point you cross it after you or I will be back tracking for a while!


----------



## topcat1 (25 Jul 2009)

Well we met up at the cutty sark









although i don't remember it looking like this
then we were off, passing bridges








subs




and tanks.


----------



## topcat1 (25 Jul 2009)

Then we met this couple who were riding to whitstable to fish for oysters




it was so warm we gatecrashed a wedding just to get some beer








honest.
We then rode to another pub for some food








and handbag got a bike fitting.
Then we were off to dover








and then straight to the pub.
Pippa Handbag FD User10571 and Ian thankyou for a great day.



By the way we missed the planes but here's a photo 
of my new shoes


----------



## topcat1 (25 Jul 2009)

More photos here
http://tinypic.com/a/yex2/3


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2009)

Class! Nice pics Dave - CC's footstyle guru!


----------



## DJ (26 Jul 2009)

"lks" like a great time you had, I was going to come along, but my bike is having problems again and has gone to the Doctor!!!!!

Nice photos again TC.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jul 2009)

We had fun yesterday!

The full ride reports & photos are here.

It was a good job there weren't many traffic lights on this route, as with 2 carbon, 2 titanium and 2 aluminium bikes, if there were any lights with magnetic sensors we would have been waiting a long time.

It was perfect weather, and when it clouded over, there was literally 2 raindrops, before the sun came out again. My cyclists tan is nicely topped up again. 

Thanks again to everyone who came along, and I hope your legs aren't hurting too much.


----------



## handbag (26 Jul 2009)

My legs are certainly feeing it today!! I knew it was going to be a tough ride for me, we are on 14 mph average for the whole 80 odd miles with couple of big hills and countless ups'n downs, but it was very sought after route, beautiful country side, nice pub lunch, lots of flies, singing and giggling. Thank you so much FD and everyone else for a great company. see you all soon


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2009)

It was a great, swift ride, thanks to Adam and all who came along. Twas Good fun, had good company, good weather and a good beer or two....
102 miles for the day.. jolly fun indeed.

ps Handbag.. Hills? Where? When?


----------



## Tynan (26 Jul 2009)

excellent to hear, bravo


----------



## Wigsie (27 Jul 2009)

Gutted I missed this one, couldn't believe it! Cleaned my bike up all nice and shiny, then mrs went down sick rather rapidly and I sat in my back garden watching the odd lancaster fly overhead with a tear in my eye, a beer in hand with the boys playing on the trampoline, non the wiser.

Looks like you had a great ride though.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2009)

Great pics and good weather! Glad you all had fun! All those miles!


----------

